# Sermon - Be Filled with the Spirit



## scottmaciver (Feb 11, 2018)

We heard a really worthwhile and practical sermon this evening from Rev. Kenneth Stewart on Ephesians 5:18 (available Here). If you have some spare time, it's well worth the listen.

SM


----------

